# Launch Monitor Information



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Guys, I'm just wondering what information I should be seeking when using a launch monitor. When I've used them briefly in the stores close to home here I can never remember the important information. My "relaxed" or "effortless" swing speed in 97mph, thats about all I can remember. I'm heading off to get fitted for my new set of clubs tomorrow and want to take some notes about anything usefull I can get from the LM for future reference.

Thanks in advance!
Big Benn


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

If you're going to get custom fitted, they'll know what to look for. If you're just curious, the most important stats are

Swing speed (measured in MPH)
Launch angle (measured in degrees)
Launch spin (measured in RPM)

Ball speed (not too important, but cool to look at)

You'll want to make sure you have the proper length and lie angle to go with your new irons.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks mate, I'm curious to know just as a matter of interest. Something I can use as a reference point when I see you guys talking about it on here. I've also been reading a lot of equipment reviews both on here and another review orientated website. Some of what the reviewers talk about is swing speed & ball speed.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

actually i think ball speed is pretty important...I did a test thing of my swing and i found out that my swing speed was like 113-118 or so ...but my ball speed was only 140ish...With that swing speed i was told my ball speed should be up in the high 160's or 170's...and then i learned my hips and shoulders were only at a 0* angle through impact when it should be 45* angle...meaning that my lack of ball speed was b/c i wasn't clearing my body...Since i found this out and worked hard i have improved my ball speed greatly..


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

When I got home after getting all the club fitting done yesterday, I completely forgot about getting the info for myself. But I should be able to go back and get it from them anytime.


----------

